# Stoneywood Wireless Station



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

Anyone any idea where the RN Stoneywood Wireless Station was. Stoneywood is North West of Aberdeen, near Dyce.

It opened around 1908 and closed sometimes before 1930 (the buildings were being sold then).

It was a RN Rx / Tx station - there was a also RN Y Service WWI site at Murcar. This was on the Murcar Golf Course which is North of Aberdeen.

I realise not likely to be anyone around from then but someone might remember hearing about it.


----------

